# Культурный раздел > Музыка >  Guitar World

## Alex

*Lead Guitar Boot Camp (2009)*
*Название*: Guitar World — Lead Guitar Boot Camp
*Год выпуска*: 2009
*Жанр*: Обучающее видео, техника
*Качество*: DVDRip DVD5
*Формат*: DVD Video
*Видео*: NTSC 4:3 (720x480) VBR
*Аудио*: English (Dolby AC3, 2 ch) 
*Размер*: 3.81 GB
*Продолжительность*: 01:30:00
*Язык*: английский
*Страна*: Америка
*Описание:*
Соло-гитара Boot Camp является мнтенсивным руководством. В этом 90-минутном DVD, Вы узнаете необходимые методы ежедневных упражнений, альтернативный выбор. Плюс, Вы будете учить соло стратегии для всех стилей, включая классический рок, тяжелый металл, трэш, панк, эмо и Deathcore.
*Содержание:*




> *Chapter 1*
> Daily Warm-Up Exercises: Symmetrical Patterns
> A. Three Notes Per String: Index-Middle-Pinkie (1, 2, 4)
> a. Legato (Hammer-Ons and Pull-Offs)
> b. Using the Metronome
> c. One-, Two- & Three-String Exercises
> d. Alternate Picking
> e. Picking Techniques: Floating, Anchoring, Resting on the Bridge
> 
> ...



 
*Скачать "Guitar World — Lead Guitar Boot Camp (2009) DVD5" 3.81 GB*:




> filemashiene.ru http://filemashiene.ru/download/8b2a447f742ec21e82a7b945d35a8965e/LEAD_GUITAR_BOOTCAMP.rar.html
> sms4file.com http://sms4file.com/downloadvip/8640.872bdd82a93d61572d5ce620fc/LEAD_GUITAR_BOOTCAMP.rar.html
> 
> [COLOR="Sienna"]http://rapidshare.com/files/337136762/LEAD_GUITAR.part01.rar
> http://rapidshare.com/files/337136763/LEAD_GUITAR.part02.rar
> http://rapidshare.com/files/337137882/LEAD_GUITAR.part03.rar
> http://rapidshare.com/files/337139276/LEAD_GUITAR.part04.rar
> http://rapidshare.com/files/337139420/LEAD_GUITAR.part05.rar
> http://rapidshare.com/files/337139366/LEAD_GUITAR.part06.rar
> ...

----------


## Alex

*Харизма* Группа ХАРИЗМА создана в конце 2004 года легендарным гитаристом Леонидом Фоминым (Мастер, Саботаж, Валькирия), вокалистом Деймоном Авраменко и автором текстов «Арии» и «Мастера» Александром Елиным, ставшим продюсером коллектива.
Большинство участников группы ХАРИЗМА ранее играли в известных всему тяжелому сообществу командах — Мастер, Легион, Эпидемия, Archontes. Стиль собственной музыки участники группы определяют как Power Metal в лучших традициях европейской тяжелой сцены.




> *Харизма — 2005 — Источник силы*
> 
> Альбом: Источник силы
> Год выхода: 2005
> Формат: MP3 VBR 256-320 Kbps; MP4-AAC VBR 192 Kbps; OGG Vorbis VBR 255 Kbps
> 
> http://www.upload.musfile.com/g4k7prt4tzds.html
> http://www.upload.musfile.com/i46bjv1hcfus.html
> http://www.upload.musfile.com/m4ieunx90b7c.html
> ...

----------


## Alex

*Блюз 100% Hits* 

Сборник: Блюз 100% Hits — Коллекция лучшей мировой музыки
Год выпуска: 2010
Время звучания: 07:44:43
Жанр: Блюз
Формат: MP3
Качество: 192-256 kbps
Размер архива: 677 мб



> 001. Eric Clapton — Goin' Down Slow
> 002. Tony Joe White — Good In Blues
> 003. Carlos Santana — Europa
> 004. Dana Gilespie — Where Blue Begins
> 005. Roomful Of Blues — There Goes The Neighborhood
> 006. B.B.King — Blues Boys Tun
> 007. Stan Webb's Chicken Shack — Don't You Worry About A Thing
> 008. Tony Joe White — Ain't Goin' Down This Time
> 009. Vargas Blues Band — Hot Wires
> ...









> http://turbobit.net/hw1riyki7gu7.html
> http://letitbit.net/download/2133.2d8a338051bcfc61ceb92541e/100_Hits_Blues.rar.html
> http://uploading.com/files/a86b4c3b/100_Hits_Blues.rar/

----------


## Alex

*ZAKK WYLDE* Из провинциального начинающего гитариста — в бэк-музыканты великого и ужасного Оззи Озборна (Ozzy Osbourne), из лид-гитариста Ozzy Osbourne Band — в гиперактивное самостоятельное плавание во главе набирающей обороты метал-команды Black Label Society. Такую эволюцию за двадцать лет карьеры проделал один из самых стабильных, техничных и востребованных метал-гитаристов Закк Уайлд (Zakk Wylde), идеолог, неизменный лидер, композитор, магистр шестиструнки и пианист своего самого долгоиграющего проекта — Black Label Society.




> Захарий Джеффери Филип Уайлд (Zachary Jeffery Philip Wylde) родился 14 января 1967 года в Байонне, штат Нью-Джерси. Когда родители отдали восьмилетнего Захария в музыкальную школу, никакой радости он не испытывал и вскоре бросил учебу. К серьез-ным занятиям музыкой он вернулся уже подростком, по своей собственной инициативе. Его основным инструментом стала гитара, а духовными учителями — рок-команды с более или менее тяжелым гитарным саундом: AC/DC, Motоrhead, Judas Priest, Led Zeppelin, Black Sabbath. Вносить и свою лепту в современный тяжелый металл Закк начал в рядах своей первой группы Stone Henge, которую собрал в 1984 году. Фронтмену тогда было всего 17 лет. За дело он взялся очень активно и за несколько лет объездил весь штат в компании с другими молодыми рокерами.
> 
> Закк оказался гитаристом недюжинных способностей, хотя сам был о себе гораздо более скромного мнения. Когда в 1987 году 20-летний робеющий паренек рискнул пойти на прослушивание к Оззи Озборну, максимум на что он надеялся — это получить автограф у кумира миллионов, которого он боготворил всю свою сознательную жизнь. Случилось иначе: он настолько очаровал Оззи, что был принят в его бэк-группу на ответственный пост лид-гитариста. Спустя год Закк дебютировал на альбоме Ozzy Osbourne Band "No Rest for the Wicked" и аккуратно поставлял гитарные партии для всех его релизов вплоть до 1994 года. Когда 27-летнему Закку захотелось самостоятельности, он собрал мощное трио Pride & Glory. К сожалению, недостаточно мощное, чтобы продержаться дольше одного альбома.
> 
> Закк Уайлд обдумывал разные варианты дальнейшей карьеры, едва не согласился при-соединиться к Guns N' Roses, но свобода была дороже, и к 1996 году он созрел для соль-ного дебюта. Для успешного старта самостоятельной карьеры у музыканта были все данные: гитарный умелец, композитор, клавишник, да еще и вокалист в придачу. За первым сольным альбомом "Book of Shadows" (1996) последовал второй сольник "Sonic Brew". К моменту его публикации в 1999 году Закк Уайлд стоял на распутье. С одной стороны, он продолжал сочинять песни и не собирался бросать сольное творчество. С другой стороны, Оззи Озборн приглашал его вернуться под свое крыло, хотя бы на время очередного гастрольного тура, на что Закк согласился и отыграл положенную серию концертов с Озборном.
> 
> А с третьей стороны, гитаристу снова захотелось поруководить собственным коллективом и сделать с ним что-нибудь интересное. Так и появилась самая долгоиграющая группа Закка Уайлда Black Label Society, оккупировавшая хорошо знакомую ему территорию хэви-метала. Стартовав как еще один пробный проект, коллектив оказался очень живучим, хотя проблема кадров возникала регулярно. За шесть лет через группу прошли восемь человек. Самым стойким оказался барабанщик первого призыва Фил Ондик (Phil Ondich). Зато на посту бас-гитариста музыканты менялись почти ежегодно. В своих резюме участие в Black Label Society зафиксировали Роберт Трухийо (Robert Trujillo, ныне — басист Metallica), Джон ДеСервио (John DeServio) и Стив Гибб (Steve Gibb).
> 
> Два первых года существования команды были нелегкими — почти непрерывные гастроли с периодическими визитами в студию. Параллельно с турами Black Label Society Уайлд успевал выезжать на концерты с Ozzy Osbourne Band, подключая к этим выступлениям и своих коллег по группе. Что еще удивительнее, он как-то находил время для студийной работы, записывая один альбом за другим и демонстрируя редкую плодовитость. Механизм подготовки новых релизов был у него отлажен до блеска: шесть альбомов за шесть лет существования коллектива. Причем сведение и продюсирование всех записей Уайлд предпочитал осуществлять собственными силами, без наемных специалистов. Год от года это получается у него все лучше.
> ...




*Discography* 
Pride & Glory 1994 Pride & Glory (2CD)
Zakk Wylde 1996 Book Of Shadows
Black Label Society 1999 Sonic Brew
Black Label Society 2000 Stronger Than Death
Zakk Wylde's Black Label Society 2001 Alcohol Fueled Brewtality — Live!! + 5 (2CD)
Black Label Society 2002 1919 Eternal
Black Label Society 2003 The Blessed Hellride
Black Label Society 2004 Hangover Music Vol.VI
Black Label Society 2005 Kings Of Damnation (2CD)
Black Label Society 2005 Mafia
Black Label Society 2006 Shot To Hell
Black Label Society 2009 Skullage

----------


## Alex

*GUITAR RIG 4 PRO* 
GUITAR RIG 4 PRO — это идеальное комплексное решение для гитаристов и басистов. В состав этого мощного и логичного программного обеспечения входит множество точных копий аппаратных усилителей, кабинетов, микрофонов и эффектов. В новой версии программы представлено 2 новых усилителя, 4 новых невероятно гибких эффекта и, что самое важное, революционная аппаратная комната (Control Room) для придания звучанию студийного качества.

С GUITAR RIG 4 PRO перед музыкантами открываются возможности использования в своем творчестве 14 потрясающих гитарных и басгитарных усилителей, предельно точно воссозданных в программе благодаря технологии эмуляции лампового звучания Dynamic Tube Response. Сохранив в себе оригинальные схемы многоканальной обработки и все специфические характеристики, эти усилители способны не только передавать звучание их прототипов, но и обеспечить пользователя огромным арсеналом настроек звучания для любого жанра музыки. Модуль Matched Cabinets поможет подобрать для каждого усилителя подходящую систему динамиков. Не смотря на то, что эта невероятно гибкая программа очень проста в использовании, она способна за несколько секунд привнести в ваши композиции классическое звучание гитары.
GUITAR RIG 4 PRO идеально работает как в качестве отдельной программы, так и в составе любого секвенсора. Это позволяет вам в зависимости от обстоятельств пропускать ваши партии через разные усилители так часто, как вы этого захотите.




> Год выпуска: 2009
> ОС: Windows XP / Vista (32/64 bit)
> Язык интерфейса: Английский
> Таблетка: Присутствует
> Размер: 329.65 MB
> *http://letitbit.net/download/2820.a2b1e7dee8b2c7a79266e32d1/GTRig4PRO.rar.html*

----------


## Alex

*24 февраля исполняется 35 лет со дня выхода шестого альбома Led Zeppelin *Physical Graffiti** 




> В 1975 год Led Zeppelin вступили самой популярной группой мира. Результаты продаж пластинок и билетов на концерты были настолько впечатляющи, что этот негласный титул даже никем не оспаривался!
> 
> Джимми Пейдж 
> Годом ранее музыканты учредили собственный рекорд-лейбл "Swan Song", названный так по неизданной инструментальной композиции Джимми Пейджа. Первым релизом и стал двойной альбом отцов-основателей — "Physical Graffiti", вышедший 24 февраля 1975 г. (записывать его музыканты начали аж в ноябре 1973-го в поместье Хэдли Грейндж, в передвижной студии басиста "The Faces" Ронни Лейна).
> 
> Роберт Плант
> Предварительные заказы на эту пластинку составили сумму в 15 млн. долларов (по другим данным — только 2 млн, но и это по тем временам — сумасшедшие деньги), так что не удивительно, что она моментально оказалась на 1-м месте хит-парада и стала четырежды "платиновой". Именно на "Physical Graffiti" можно найти "визитную карточку" группы — песню "Kashmir", где Джимми Пейдж демонстрирует мастерство игры на ситаре, "Houses of The Holy", так и не ставшую титульной композицией предыдущего альбома, и чартовый суперхит "Trampled Underfoot"
> К записи своего шестого альбома, начатой в конце 1973 года, Led Zeppelin приступили неторопливо и обстоятельно, поскольку, достигнув положения лучшей рок-группы мира, обладали практически неограниченными запасами студийного времени. Работа была начата в студии Headley Grange — той самой, где был записан их легендарный Led Zeppelin 4. 
> 
> ...

----------


## Vanya

эх...столько всего хорошего и всё по платке

----------

